# Noteable dogs?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Knowing you are interested in field lines, this boy is behind the great majority of today's field dogs.

Pedigree: AFC Holway Barty OS FDHF


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Much appreciated!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Speedwell Pluto

Gilnockie Coquette

Stilrovin Nitro Express

Tonkahof Esther Bell

Ready Always of Marion Hill

Rockhaven Raynard of Fo Go Ta

Tigathoe's Funky Farquar


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This boy  Dual Ch AFC Ronaker's Novato Cain

Pedigree: Am. Dual CH.-AFC Ronakers Novato Cain CD OS FDHF

His litter out of Valentine Torch of Topbrass was awesome.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone. These will keep me busy for a little bit.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

NAFC FC AFC Topbrass Cotton OS FDHF - Pedigree: NAFC FC AFC Topbrass Cotton OS FDHF


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Thank you once again! Very excited as I start my research!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

A couple of dogs that have had a significant influence on the breed:
Charlie, Pedigree: Am./Can./Bda. CH. Cummings' Gold-Rush Charlie OS, Am./Can. SDHF 
Kirby, Pedigree: BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF Can. CD WC


----------

